# 1965 GTO Inner Fender Splash Seal Question



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Can anyone explain the inner fender splash seals to me? How many seals go on each inner fender, and where are they installed? Can you show pictures of them?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Steve,

For my 65 built at the Fremont, CA plant there are two splash shields per side. One over the A-arm and the other at the lower inside rear towards the wheel well trim (drivers side shown).

Enclosed are a couple of pictures, including one from the Ames Performance G36 catalog - P161 & P165.


----------



## prestige6 (Sep 11, 2012)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> For my 65 built at the Fremont, CA plant there are two splash shields per side. One over the A-arm and the other at the lower inside rear towards the wheel well trim (drivers side shown).
> 
> ...


I have the p161 and p165 but where do you get the splash shield that is in picture 3


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

SLSTEVE said:


> Can anyone explain the inner fender splash seals to me? How many seals go on each inner fender, and where are they installed? Can you show pictures of them?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


If you type in "Inner Splash Shields" in the Search Community search engine box at the top of the page, you will get a number of hits with instruction and pictures. Give it a try.


----------



## prestige6 (Sep 11, 2012)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> For my 65 built at the Fremont, CA plant there are two splash shields per side. One over the A-arm and the other at the lower inside rear towards the wheel well trim (drivers side shown).
> 
> ...


Can someone please tell me where I can purchase the splash shield in picture # 3 Thanks


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

prestige6 said:


> Can someone please tell me where I can purchase the splash shield in picture # 3 Thanks


I don't know if you ever got an answer for this, but mine like picture #3 are item P161 from the Ames catalogue page seen in picture #2.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

And, I believe, the P in the part # stands for PIA to install.


----------

